

Jamie Oliver Proves McDonald’s Burgers “Unfit for Human Consumption” - rebelidealist
http://www.getholistichealth.com/37967/hamburger-chef-jamie-oliver-proves-mcdonalds-burgers-unfit-for-human-consumption/

======
praseodym
The article is nothing more than click bait: the Jamie Oliver video is from 12
April 2011 and McDonald's discontinued the use of 'pink slime' in January
2012: [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2092127/Jamie-
Oliver...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2092127/Jamie-Oliver-
Victory-McDonalds-stops-using-pink-slime-burger-recipe.html)

------
tempestn
A bit more balanced take on the issue here:
[http://www.medicaldaily.com/mcdonalds-use-ammonium-
hydroxide...](http://www.medicaldaily.com/mcdonalds-use-ammonium-hydroxide-
wash-meat-angers-chef-jamie-oliver-theyre-not-only-culprit-video)

------
shalmanese
McDonalds discontinued the use of LFTB in August of 2011 and it was widely
reported in the media.

------
krapht
I see nothing in this article that proves that the meat is unfit for human
consumption. In fact, it seems that the meat was within FDA guidelines in
residual ammonia levels post-wash. Now, is eating animal trimmings savory? No,
but the patty is also extremely cheap, and I don't think most people who eat
McD's harbor many illusions about the quality of meat that they are getting.

------
KNoureen
Some time ago I saw the documentary "Food Inc." where they show this process
with ammonium hydroxide and ignorant as I am about the food processing
industry, I was negativey surprised.

There is still more going on and although the documentary may be a bit
sensationalist, if just 10% is true it's still appalling what the industry is
doing to cut the costs. And I wonder if impact on human health and environment
can be good in the long run.

But at least for me it made a difference, I think about what I eat and I try
to choose organic, locally produced and less pre-processed food. Probably I'm
imagining things, but I feel better, have more strength and being less tired
after work.

My partner had the idea to try an old-fashion "startup" for ourselves as soon
as we can get a piece of land. With chickens (eggs), beekeeping and growing
vegetables, we can hopefully take a step further away from the processing
industry.

------
praseodym
I feel relieved that this practice is banned throughout the European Union and
Canada:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_slime#Legal_status_in_vari...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_slime#Legal_status_in_various_countries)

------
trentlott
Pointless.

